# Should I trust my intuition?



## Kiki300 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Fertility Sisters - I'm a newbie so apologies if this should be on a different thread.

I'm currently signed up to Barcelona IVI for donor egg conception after an early menopause caused by cancer treatment. I'm going direct, and I'm still at the mock transfer stage. 

Problem is - I'm finding the service really poor. Bad communication, little or incorrect info, resulting in loads of questions at my end, and a grumpy coordinator who is increasingly short in her responses. 

How do I complain or fix the situation? It's genuinely causing me a lot of stress... and I feel like my intuition is telling me to run the other way... but my brain is saying they are 'the best' they know what they're doing... or I'm just an emotional, hormonal wreck?   The fact that they're eye-wateringly expensive doesn't help the stress levels.

Any advice greatly appreciated... anyone else been faced with this dilemma? How to complain and get good service? Is this just the way things are in Spain? Do I just shut up and trust them? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi

I've been having donor treatment in greece so no experience with Spain but if your feeling like this now I don't think you should ignore it. If you are only at mock transfer stage am I right in thinking you haven't committed to them financially yet? Have they found you a donor yet? 

I would raise your concerns with the clinic, (maybe not the co-ordinator if they are part of the problem) but maybe find contact email for someone in charge and explain why you aren't happy with service and give them a chance to put things right. If they don't then you can alway find another clinic. 

There are other clinics out there with good results and you need to be happy with the whole package they are offering when you are paying so much money, especially given how stressful it can be and the fact that your going abroad so you need to know that you can get in touch with them, even for reassurance, if things dont go to plan.

It might be worth you posting something on the specific board for your clinic too? 

Hope you get things sorted 

Lou
X


----------



## Kiki300 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Lou

Thanks so much for your response to my email. I took your advice on board and (finally) worked up the courage to say something. I rang IVI Valencia - they were much more helpful but they still made excuses for coordinators having 'lots of patients'. 

Then, after scouring Fertility Friends, I read a lot of good reviews for IVI Alicante. I rang them up yday and spoke to a lovely lady called Maria who was just so switched on and informative! I've decided to switch and I feel like a weight has been lifted.

Turns out Barcelona have already found me a donor (but no one bothered to let me know!) and they can freeze the eggs there and transfer them to Alicante.

I'm feeling LOADS better about this whole process now and thinking (maybe, maybe) it might actually work.

Thanks again for taking the time to respond


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, hun! I'm sorry you're feeling like this!   But frankly speaking I don't think you're a hormonal wreck - lol. I guess the quality of service really means much for couples to feel more confident and open about their worries. And this is absolutely normal you demand it to get better. Well, I won't be so radical to search another way. But would definitely do sth with it. What if to try to talk to them heartily. Just say you feel all this and need to have more attention, more fit back. If they're wise people they'll hear you. If not then probably you'll to have to look onto another option further (hopefully you won't - your cycle brings you success!!) I believe there is too much stress to cope with during the treatment and there is no need to make it more by having trouble communication etc. 
We're passing our de ivf program in Ukrainian clinic. At the beginning I thought that would be a great cultural and communication disaster, preparing for worse, of course. How amazed we were when it turned to be absolutely easy going!! Our counselor guides us step be step. She efficiently addresses all our needs and assists in communication with our fertility specialists. So probably I won't fully understand you, but just say keep strong, hun   And good luck with your cycle


----------

